
Wickr is a messaging platform designed to give control over security to users - mapleoin
https://www.wickr.com/how-wickr-works/
======
mike-cardwell
Where is the source? I can see your patents listed, but no links to your
source code.

~~~
gazby
It's not open source.

------
dirtdog32
I don't like Wickr's UI (on iOS), which is why I started using Threema (which
offers some unique features, too).

~~~
gazby
Also not open source (just as an FYI to anyone reading this).

~~~
dirtdog32
Threema uses NaCl, which is open source:
[https://nacl.cr.yp.to/](https://nacl.cr.yp.to/)

------
teaneedz
Trustworthy sums this app up.

